# Badfish party @ Confluence



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

more like dead fish party!


----------



## Cliff (Apr 20, 2004)

It's 480 and moving up. I'm gonna get a surf on.


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

How was it? I just started watching the flows and webcams, it won't be long now until we start getting some good waves


----------



## Cliff (Apr 20, 2004)

The wave was better Friday with terrible water quality. 

Saturday was fun, I was really sore after spending a couple of hours down there. 

5 different waves to surf.

I am having trouble getting my video to YouTube. 

But here is some video Scott sent me from Saturday.

They call me skills - YouTube

Tomorrow could be similar to Friday, I will probably go down there after work.


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

That looks pretty damn fun! I'll have to check it out when it comes back up.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 20, 2004)

Hey,

The flow was about 360 cfs in the video.

I went out today after work and the wave in the video was even better. The flow was about 230 cfs. Pretty hard to get on the wave and hard to exit get back in the eddy, but after I got on the wave I was getting 5 minute rides. 
Took a couple of fun swims too. 

Cliff


----------



## Cliff (Apr 20, 2004)

*Sunday paddle*

Anyone up for a last minute paddle call.

I am looking to do a platte down river today. Probably meet up at 1, for about 4 miles and surfing some waves.

I need to work on my video, but here are a couple of clips of some tiny wave surfing from Friday. About the same flow today.

Cliff 3-854-4906

Confluence sup river surfing 200 cfs - YouTube

Things to do in denver when I am bored. - YouTube

Confluence SUP river surfing 200cfs - YouTube


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

you should wear a helmet. That "wave" your surfing is shallow.

If you fall off to surfers right side, your gonna land on a pile of blast rock, nice video tho. im not trying to be a dick about the helmet, but we took lots of people there last season, and that was the norm for us.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback.

Sure, people should wear helmets and life jackets.

Ya gotta expect some negative comments from the forum. 

I am going to get some miles in today.


----------



## RCarl (Jun 8, 2004)

Which SUP were you riding in the videos where it was 200 cfs?

Ron


----------



## Cliff (Apr 20, 2004)

Starboard astro converse


----------



## Cliff (Apr 20, 2004)

Video from yesterday.

HDV 0075 - YouTube


----------

